# Is the new HK45 worth waiting for?



## robanna (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi All,

So, I've narrowed all my research, gone to the store, held a variety of handguns/revolvers and for my semi-auto I'm about to pull the trigger on the HK .45. However, the Dec. 07 issue of Combat Handguns had a great writeup on the new HK45. But, apparently it's on backorder and may not hit shelves until next year. I do have 90 days to before the FID expires, but is the new 45 going to be that much better than the old 45 full size?

Just wondering if anyone has any last minute advice. Thanks!

Rob


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

Many who see the glass as half empty, say it is just a USP with a P2K facelift, minus two rounds.

While others can't wait. There are now many new pleased owners of the P30. Which is nearly a 9mm version.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I will either get a USP 45 tomorrow, or wait for the HK45 - it looks sweet.

I'd say it is worth getting!

And, it may be out in Nov...


----------



## robanna (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks guys. My heart is telling me I want to wait for the HK45, but my brain is telling me to get the USP45, because I can have it and be shooting at the range by noon tomorrow!!!

I do understand the launch date has been pushed back many times already. And, because this is my first firearm, I'm of course champing at the bit for it.

Ship: I'll be interested in hearing your thoughts on the USP after you see/buy it. I held it today and it felt good. I was thinking I might like the ergo grips on the HK45. And, I believe the new model comes with an o-ring barrel for accuracy more close to the Mark 23. I can't get the Mark 23 in NJ, because it has a threaded barrel.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have heard mixed stuff about the o rings - mostly that it doesn't do much.

But, I have small hands - The 45 USp may be too big for me - we'll see. That is what I have to decide.

I have a USPc, and I prev had a fullsize 9mm USP - I was able to shoot the 9mm USP ok, but the grip was sort of pushing it as to being a bit too big for me...

I've never held a 45 USP before, however. So, that will be the deciding factor...

I'll let ya know...


----------



## robanna (Sep 9, 2007)

Ship: I have the same issue. My hands are a cadet medium I have bigger palms and shorter fingers. Go figure. The dealer has every brand known to man and after eyeballing my grip thought that the USP45 would work just fine.

That said, it felt just a little larger than would be ideal; hence my interest in the new one with adjustable backstraps.

Actually, I'm still debating 9mm vs. 45mm in my head. I've STFUd every site this side of the universe, read all the physics arguments and real-world arguments out there, but the basic decision is so durned confusing anyway.

If I did go with the 9mm, then the P30 might be the answer for me if I can find one. PLUS, I've read great things about it so far.

Can't wait to hear your take tomorrow.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

*Didn't care for the USP 45*

I'm a newbie to handgun shooting so take this with a large grain of salt. I rented the USP 45 at the range a couple weeks ago and didn't care for it. It just felt a little too clunky and plastic-y for my taste. Plus my hands are on the small side and the grip doesn't fit me at all. Just my two cents.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I have a USPc in 9mm, and the compact USP has a smaller grip size.

I would be interested in the P30, but it still has a sub 4" barrel. And, I don't really need another 9mm. I have my fav gun, a P99, as well as my USPc and P99 compact.

I haven't had a 45 in a while, and decided to get one - but not another 1911.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Buy now or wait...? All depends on if the look of the HK45 is worth an extra couple hundred dollars. Mechanically, they're pretty much the same so you're paying the extra money for a different look and oooooh ahhhhh changeable grip panels. Me...I'd wait until the HK45 had the prices stablize and drop a bit from the prices they'll sell for initially.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well I went to the large gun show today... And, I was deciding whether or not to buy a USP45 or wait for the HK45.

I held a few HKs, and decided to get the USP afterall. However, I hate all black sites, so I skipped the ELites and Experts and tac models.

Just wanted a plain USP45. Only 2 dealers had them. And, unfortunately, none of them were in good condition. 

It seems that HKs are not sold by most of the dealers at the show... And the ones I saw seem to have been out at several shows probably - Just unsold and taken to the next show....

Anyway - guess I gotta wait for the next show...

I stopped at a store in Houston on the way home that had a nice one - but it was $150 too much...

So, no HK for me yet....


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Saw a P30 on sale today at a show... $800. I didn't hold it. Probably should have but the guy was talking with someone else and it was behind glass. I wasn't going to buy it so I didn't feel like waiting.


----------



## robanna (Sep 9, 2007)

*Well, I compromised today and think I'm pleased*

After agonizing about which semi-auto and caliber to get, I worked a deal with the wife and bought a S&W 686+ .357mag/.38 wheelgun. It's got a 4" barrel and holds 7 rounds.

The salespeople were really pushing me (purely from a beginner's education standpoint) in that direction for a first gun due to its simplicity. It made sense. That aside, I really liked the gun and my wife agreed to have me transfer it to her once her permit comes through.

So, I got to get a great handgun to learn with...I like the look and feel of it and it's a great shooter too. Nice and heavy in the hand, but not a boat anchor by any means. I shot 50 rounds with her just after purchase. I don't think I did that bad for someone who's never shot anything more than about 200rds of .22!

The only downside is that now I will need to fill out another NJ permit for an additional handgun, which could be a PITA. Oh well. At least I bought some time so I can try out the HK45. :smt023


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Back on topic, I really like the looks of the HK45. I want to hold one; hopefully they're around sometime in the next year :smt108 I've liked how they look ever since I saw it X months ago.

We'll see how expensive they are, though I am expecting $900+. I think there's a figure out there somewhere but I can't remember what it is. Anyway, it will be hard to justify since I already have a 45 that holds 13+ rounds (rather than the 10+ the HK holds) shoots every time and where I point it.

We'll see how the cookies crumble.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Robanna Repost in the Revolver section. Excellent choice.


----------



## khellandros66 (Oct 1, 2007)

Need to work on those 15 yards man, keep it going doing great.

Once you are comfortable push it to 20-25yards more then that is silly for a pistol though. Also it may look silly but no one would truly criticize ya if you bring a table and practice the ol' cowboy duck and reload, check, then pop for fire. This is best practice as it trains your/comfort timing for situations like near a car or a wall...

~Bobby


----------



## robanna (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks all! I appreciate the positive feedback.

Khell: Yea, I hear you. I almost didn't post the 15 yds pic, cuz it's pretty awful, but I figured what the hell. Besides, 50 feet is wider than my damn house and in this state I'd have to be out of my mind to take a shot at anything outside of 5 yards given the lawyer vultures.

But, it will be really fun to back up the target once I get better.

Just bought 1000 rds of UMC 130 FMJs today and can't wait to get back to the range for another go :smt023


----------



## aurora (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey Ship,

I had the same problem at the gun shows. I kept waiting and going to each one but my hesitation cost me at houston shows becuase they were selling out of them so fast. I ended up getting there early and getting the uspc in 40. with night sights. I love it, but I still miss my P99c that was stolen....I have been off the forum for a while and I never got the chance to say thanks for helping track down the mag sleeve for the walther as well.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

:smt023:smt023:smt023:smt023

As for the HK - I started another thread elsewhere - that same day of the gunshow, I went to shoot in the afternoon. I found out my shop has a USP 45 to rent - so I tried it. I didn't shoot well with it at all. I think the grip is too big for my hand. I ended up renting the M&P 45 and XD45. I was most impressed with the XD45. I want that one next, after I buy my CX4 9mm...


----------



## Pointblank (Nov 26, 2007)

The only bad thing about the XDs is the finish. They aren't a hardened finish like on the Glock or HK. It's blue and will wear quickly.


----------



## thenanny (Dec 16, 2007)

I am new to the site and don't know a lot about guns, but I just thought I would share my experience. I went yesterday and shot the HK P30 and the Glock 19. I loved the P30, it shot great and felt great in my hand. The Glock also felt very good to me, but not like the HK did. The only downside to the HK was the price tag.


----------

